# phenibut dosage?



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

so i picked up some phenibut 250 mg capsules from the store. i want a dose that is sufficient to relieve anxiety but i am worried about the reported naseau that comes along from taking too much. Should i start out with just 250 mg? i'm also on lexapro 10 mg


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

you can start out at a low dose if you want to be careful. In my experience usually around 1 gram works well for people. Maybe start out at 750 mg and see how you feel. Take into account your size. But even if you are small I think it's pretty unlikely you'll experience nausea at a dose around 500-1000 mg at the most you'll be highly sedated. Don't mix it with alcohol until you know what dose is good for you, even then phenibut does potentiate alcohol more than any other gaba-erigic I've taken. So be careful about mixing the two. 

I doubt 250 mg will be noticeable. If you want to play it safe, try 500 mg. Wait a couple hours and if you feel nothing add another 500 mg.


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

istayhome said:


> you can start out at a low dose if you want to be careful. In my experience usually around 1 gram works well for people. Maybe start out at 750 mg and see how you feel. Take into account your size. But even if you are small I think it's pretty unlikely you'll experience nausea at a dose around 500-1000 mg at the most you'll be highly sedated. Don't mix it with alcohol until you know what dose is good for you, even then phenibut does potentiate alcohol more than any other gaba-erigic I've taken. So be careful about mixing the two.
> 
> I doubt 250 mg will be noticeable. If you want to play it safe, try 500 mg. Wait a couple hours and if you feel nothing add another 500 mg.


perhaps the 750 mg dosage i took caused very subtle effects. i guess i'll wait a few days before i try again


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

First dose i went with 1g and felt nothing, thought it was a waste. waited a few hours and took another gram and felt my mood improving. Next day i went to 2 grams. Waited a few days and today i will take 2.5. It really did make me more social and in a great overall mood. Will it keep working? of course not. If it was placebo believe me i would tell you and would know the difference. The taste doesn't bother me too much. It taste like a glass of sweet tarts, only with 0 sugar lol. It's the aftertaste? now that gets you.


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

:boogie

I was wrong this is no placebo. I took it this morning 750 mg this time and nothing noticeable happend. 2 hours later i concluded it was a placebo so i took my usual adderall dose. By now 4 hours have passed and not only am i on adderall but i am under the influence of phenibut? 

phenibut in my opinion, isn't really a euphoric drug or in your face sort of thing- its more like a very relaxed kind of dizzy feeling and makes your head feel funny. i really love it. i have a feeling the adderall somehow kick started it. its almost like a speedball feeling i guess because i mixed an upper and a downer. not the smartest thing in the world to do. it cut out all edginess of the stimulant though haha. 

phenibut is a real drug, its not a supplement and you must respect it. i can see now why tolerance breaks are a must because this is like a benzo-alcohol-subtle feel and its obvious this will cause physical addiction.


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

so i just took 1 gram of phenibut. i'm assuming if it works its going to take 3 hours to kick in?:roll


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Usually about 2 hours to kick in. Also what band of phenibut are you using? I find pimafoce brand to be extremely weak, I think it is cut with something and is probably only around 60% pure I usually buy mine straight from a chemical warehouse to insure <99% puity.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

it just works at no less than 1,5 g


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

swim said:


> it just works at no less than 1,5 g


It really depends on the person. I once gave some to an average sized woman, she passed out for four hours from a 0.5 g. Personally 1 gram works great for me. 2 grams and I feel totally drunk.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been taking 2g twice a week most weeks for years.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I took my first dose of Primaforce Phenibut (750 mg) at 7:20 AM and after 1 hour i took another 750 mg. so that is 1.5 gram. now. 2 hours later i still don"t feel anything. how long does it take to kick in? should i take another 750 mg?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

zeusko87 said:


> I took my first dose of Primaforce Phenibut (750 mg) at 7:20 AM and after 1 hour i took another 750 mg. so that is 1.5 gram. now. 2 hours later i still don"t feel anything. how long does it take to kick in? should i take another 750 mg?


It can take a few hours, so I'd suggest waiting longer.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

ugh1979 said:


> It can take a few hours, so I'd suggest waiting longer.


i just took another 1.5 gram. so it is 3 grams in total. maybe it isn't working because i have huge benzo tolerance (i take 6 mg of klonopin twice a week). but on the other hand 300 mg of lyrica works just fine, which is a moderate dose.

i will wait another 2-3 hours to see what is going to happen


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

zeusko87 said:


> i just took another 1.5 gram. so it is 3 grams in total. maybe it isn't working because i have huge benzo tolerance (i take 6 mg of klonopin twice a week). but on the other hand 300 mg of lyrica works just fine, which is a moderate dose.
> 
> i will wait another 2-3 hours to see what is going to happen


I have seen people report times of 3-5 hours to begin to feel the effects of phenibut. That is "begin to feel", let along get the full effects. I wouldn't be going too crazy there.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

i can see now why phenibut is sold as a nutritional supplement. it is totally useless. i have read many reports where they compare phenibut to benzos and lyrica. that is hilarious. after 5 grams (20 capsules) of phenibut i feel nothing , i dont feel dizzy, drunk or anything. zero effect.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

zeusko87 said:


> i just took another 1.5 gram. so it is 3 grams in total. maybe it isn't working because i have huge benzo tolerance (i take 6 mg of klonopin twice a week). but on the other hand 300 mg of lyrica works just fine, which is a moderate dose.
> 
> i will wait another 2-3 hours to see what is going to happen


do you get puffy face, hollow eyes from high dose lyrica? I do, so I stopped taking it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

zeusko87 said:


> i can see now why phenibut is sold as a nutritional supplement. it is totally useless. i have read many reports where they compare phenibut to benzos and lyrica. that is hilarious. after 5 grams (20 capsules) of phenibut i feel nothing , i dont feel dizzy, drunk or anything. zero effect.


Capsules are often junk.

Powdercity.com is your friend (even in Europe its stupidly cheap to get it shipped).


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

swim said:


> do you get puffy face, hollow eyes from high dose lyrica? I do, so I stopped taking it.


no, i never get that. but for me even moderate doses of lyrica work


----------

